# Depo Provera - paying with this code



## mdgask (Apr 16, 2013)

I am having trouble getting depo provera paid.  I am using J1050 x 150 units.  SC Medicaid is not paying with this code.   Is anybody else having this problem?  I have called SC Medicaid and they just tell me there is an issue they are working on.


----------



## JulieK (Apr 17, 2013)

That is how we bill it here in VT.  I think there were payment issues initially but they have been resolved now.  Good luck!


----------



## AMBERRUIZ (May 14, 2013)

I am located in Oregon and we were having problems with getting paid for Depo at the beginning of the year. You have to bill with J1050 with 150 units and also have to put the unit of measure of 150, along with the NDC number on the claim. We have been getting paid for them since correcting our original billing but some insurance companies editing systems are having trouble with the allowed amounts and we are not being reimbursed our costs from some insurance companies. Hope this helps!


----------

